# created ancient mayan skins



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a big history guy and am on my way to become a history professor. I greatly enjoy learning about countries in south america and asia and being able to hold a lot of history books at once. I made this "Mayan" skin. What does everyone think? I used gelaskins, took forever in the mail to get but was worth it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

impressive


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ulysses, that is a GREAT skin, and now you know you have a truly 1 of a kind Kindle.


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very nice


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

very beatiful, one of my favourites.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

That is very nice!  I'm A huge history lover myself, and  I really like that!


----------

